# What else can you do with a fish poaching pan?



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

I'd forgotten that I owned a fish poaching pan. It has been in storage. I used to use it when I'd go to Crow Lake and catch lake trout. I don't do that any more. What else can I use this for? Asparagus? What? It is one of those stainless steel ones with a rack in it, long and skinny.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2012)

Line up a row of stuffed peppers and bake.
Ramekins of creme brulee or other custard in a water bath.
use it as a giant terreen


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2012)

Great suggestions Andy. Or she could fill it with dirt and create a window box for herbs on the sill. But I like that stuffed pepper idea.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Great suggestions Andy. Or she could fill it with dirt and create a window box for herbs on the sill. But I like that stuffed pepper idea.


I like the stuffed pepper idea...what about tamales?


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Great suggestions Andy. Or she could fill it with dirt and create a window box for herbs on the sill. But I like that stuffed pepper idea.


A chicken feeder!


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2012)

Those girls are going to eat in style. They will need bibs.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 20, 2012)

Use it to poach fish, but don't get caught!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Those girls are going to eat in style. They will need bibs.


+1


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2012)

How about using it as an asparagus steamer?


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

Katie H said:


> How about using it as an asparagus steamer?


That was my first thought. I have a coffee pot I generally use because I like to tie the stalks and steam them standing up, but the fish poacher looks as if it would work for that as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2012)

Long meatloaf.  Strata, lasagna...


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2012)

Poach anything that fits in there. Blanch anything that fits in there. As Andy mention, GREAT for a terrine, or, use for making things like Potato Pavé.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 20, 2012)

Pork or beef loin! They are long and thin. Beef tongue with peppers! Yum!


----------



## TATTRAT (May 21, 2012)

Oh good lord, I love tongue. SO good! Lately, been on a Tacos De Lingua kick, two soft corn tortillas(double stacked) thin sliced tongue reheated and browned on a flat top, into the tortillas and topped with chopped onion, cilantro, a squeeze of lime, and some sliced radish on the side. Yummmmmmmy.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 21, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Oh good lord, I love tongue. SO good! Lately, been on a Tacos De Lingua kick, two soft corn tortillas(double stacked) thin sliced tongue reheated and browned on a flat top, into the tortillas and topped with chopped onion, cilantro, a squeeze of lime, and some sliced radish on the side. Yummmmmmmy.


 
YEaH BAbY!


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2012)

Perfect for Wild Mushroom Country Terrine Recipe - Taste.com.au


----------

